# Track Power From Batteries



## RalphS (Oct 8, 2020)

I need some input on track power from batteries. 
I'm making plans for a new custom routed track and I've been looking at power options for a 4 lane HO setup and I'm using a couple of 12v car batteries connected in series as my power source. 
I like the idea of clean "flat" power and the abundance of amps available from batteries and, with a little supervision, they can last for quite some time before a serious charge is needed due to the relatively light power demands of tiny HO motors (even the "monster" neo cars).
I'm exploring power control options between the batteries and the track. 
What I need is some kind of supply such as a buck converter that is adjustable and will give me convenient control over voltage settings and will allow me to limit all that current available (for safety reasons if nothing else).
I need to know if anyone knows of an off-the-shelf product that can do the job. Basically, something with a voltage and current display and some adjustments for voltage that includes the range from 12V to the full 24V along with something to limit available current to say 25 or 30 Amps (I don't mind some "overkill" on the current side).
Does anyone know of any ready made component(s) that will get me there? I can wire a few items together but I'm not looking to make an electronics project out of it.
I even looked for something like a bench power supply that has a DC power input option but no such luck.
Anyone messed with this aspect of HO power?
TIA for your input.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Have you looked at the options available for commercial track set ups? Maybe you can find a used controller set up available.


----------



## RalphS (Oct 8, 2020)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Have you looked at the options available for commercial track set ups? Maybe you can find a used controller set up available.


That's a possibility but probably a little too specialized for my needs. 
Commercial equipment usually costs commercial prices, even used, and that kind of expense just isn't viable for this small HO setup.
If you know of one that can be adapted and wouldn't break the bank, point me in that direction. I'll definitely check it out.
The power systems I've seen like that are for 1/24 scale 6 or 8 lane tracks.
I can find a separate current limiting device if need be so I'm not too worried about that part of it.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Back in the day an HO track might be powered by three 6 volt batteries wired in series. Today 6 volt batteries are harder to come by and so are 6 volt chargers. 24 volts would be a lot for most HO cars and fuses would be necessary to keep from burning up your cars, controllers, track and wiring in the event of a short. Here is an article on power supplies: Power Supplies for Home Slot Tracks V3.pdf .
Batteries are mentioned near the end. High capacity adjustable, filtered and regulated power supplies are no more expensive than a couple of automotive batteries and you would not have to bother keeping them charged.


----------



## RalphS (Oct 8, 2020)

Rich Dumas said:


> Back in the day an HO track might be powered by three 6 volt batteries wired in series. Today 6 volt batteries are harder to come by and so are 6 volt chargers. 24 volts would be a lot for most HO cars and fuses would be necessary to keep from burning up your cars, controllers, track and wiring in the event of a short. Here is an article on power supplies: Power Supplies for Home Slot Tracks V3.pdf .
> Batteries are mentioned near the end. High capacity adjustable, filtered and regulated power supplies are no more expensive than a couple of automotive batteries and you would not have to bother keeping them charged.


Hi Rich, thanks for dropping by. I've read a lot of your stuff here.
My last track had AC power and I'm pretty sure I want to go the battery route this time. I already have the batteries and the charger and I have access to more dirt cheap. I've run on a battery track in the past and I liked it but that guy isn't around anymore.
I considered 6 volt batteries. I've read about a few guys that have that setup and, depending on what kind of luck I have in finding a workable voltage control solution, that still might be an option for me. 6V batteries are readily available locally at a decent price and, while I don't expect to be running any cars at 24V, running some at 20-22V might be a thing as I hope this track eventually becomes a club track and I have people around here that run high level neo and poly mods and some pretty insane open class cars, hopefully myself included. As I mentioned, a little overkill isn't a bad thing IMHO. Don't worry about safety as I have no intention of cutting corners in that department. That's my primary reason for the current limiter.
I should also say that I like the idea that a 110 outlet within 100ft wouldn't be a requirement at potential setup sites. Portability is a consideration in this case as there are a few situations where I might set up that don't have power available in the immediate vicinity. I like the possibility of that kind of freedom.
Who knows, I might put the system together and hate it but I want to try it none the less. I can always switch if I want.
I feel pretty confident that I can make a workable system, I just need to find the right components and that's why I'm putting out feelers here. It's a great source of info from innovative people who like to play with toy cars as much as I do.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I like your idea of "clean" consistent DC.
I have had 1/24 scale drag strips running on 12 volt diesel truck batteries two per lane in parallel with chargers on them.
always, fuse or circuit break each lane individually.
I have used 12 Volt automotive batteries in series for 24 volts on 1/64 drag strips and have had no problems.
here is a site that might have something you can use .....
..... Gmail ....
again, fuses or circuit breakers are a must.
keep us informed


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

^ ^ ^ I was trying to remember who had posted about their battery powered track layout recently! 

@RalphS - If you are wanting portability (and though you want a 'clean' source) did you consider a portable generator. You could run it off ethanol to reduce the carbon footprint.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Using batteries makes more sense if you want to run a portable track outside. A drag strip is also a different case than an oval or road course. HO drag strips are usually run at 24 volts and the cars can have very low ohm armatures that would only survive for seconds if unlimited amperage is available. With batteries controlling the voltage is easy enough, there are plenty of inexpensive stand alone regulators available. Those are usually limited to five amps, so you might want to have a separate one for each lane. Controlling the current is a different matter. Many DC power supplies have a current limiting feature, that is useful if you are charging batteries and do not want them to get hot. People that have tried using that feature with slot cars have found that if you lower the amp control the cars are likely to cut out from time to time.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I used 6v batteries and had a switch for 12v, 18v, and 24v. It worked great and I hardly ever had to charge the 24v pack.

But, with the advancement of technology in power supplies and their drop in price, I now run a $50 30v 10a adjustable power supply.
Its just way easier. 

Batteries are still the cleanest power ever.


----------

